# Audio aus Video filtern?



## tannez (3. Mai 2002)

Hi,
ich hab da mal ein problem. und zwar hab ich ein Video(avi) mit einem total fetten sound,jetzt würde ich sehr gerne NUR das soundfile haben!? kann man das da irgendwie aus dem movie filtern und dann als typische soundfile(wav,mp3) abspeichern?geht sowas?! wenn ja,wie und mit welchem programmen


Danke


----------



## BubiBohnensack (3. Mai 2002)

Da ich ja nun aus der Videoecke komme, sag ich dir: Lad dir die kostenlose 30Day Trial von Adobe Premiere runter. <-beste Videoschnittsoftware.
Da kannste natürlich alles machen. Video rein-> Audio raus. Alles was du willst.
Und dann müsste das noch mit dem Freeware Prog "VirtualDub" gehen. Schau mal bei chip.de unter Donwloads.


----------



## goela (3. Mai 2002)

Mit Adobe Premiere kannste das sicherlich machen. Aber für nur Audio extrahieren bedeutet dies: Mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schiessen.

Der 30 Tage Trail ist glaube 70MB! gross!

Mein Tip:
Mit Virtual Dub kannst Du das AVI (solange kein DV AVI Type 1) reinziehen und den Ton als WAV extrahieren. Virtual Dub ist bedeuted kleiner zum Downloaden (nur ca. 700kb) und ist Freeware.


----------



## tannez (4. Mai 2002)

Adope premiere läuft bei mir nichtmehr  

vielen dank trotzdem an  BubiBohnensack und goela für die tips
werd mir virtual dub besorgen


----------

